# Books for SE-I Exam



## MOOK (Oct 27, 2008)

I am prepaing for SE-I exam. Could you please guys tell me the best books to prepare for this exam.

I hope you tell me a good bridge book according to the new AASHTO code. Hoping the book has explaination and problems especially that I am not a bridge guy.

Thanks for you all.


----------



## ARLORD (Oct 28, 2008)

See the following link:

http://ppi2pass.com/"the other board"/PPIShop?ct=STRUCTURAL

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 28, 2008)

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=6476

As far as bridge books go...here's my question earlier this year. I know there are some discussions already on the books, but I'm not sure where.

My list...

Structural Engineering Reference Manual (SERM)

Six Minute Solutions

NCEES sample test

This time, I got the Masonry Designer's Guide and the book discussed in the topic above. The bridge book is fine, but I just ran out of time to really learn much. Make sure you take the AASHTO. That way, you can at least search the index. That did me about as good as anything to answer a few of the bridge problems. SERM has a bridge section...not enough, but an overview. The newest SERM is for the correct code.


----------



## buening (Oct 28, 2008)

Depending on your budget, "Bridge Engineering" by Topias/Zhoa or "Design of Highway Bridges, An LRFD Approach" by Barker/Puckett are probably the better bridge books. They might be a little too much for the SE I though.

To be honest Jennifer, I struggled with some of the bridge problems on the SE I exam and I do this stuff every day. A few of them I believe they misinterpreted the AASHTO code, but I can't go into much more detail than that


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 28, 2008)

buening said:


> Depending on your budget, "Bridge Engineering" by Topias/Zhoa or "Design of Highway Bridges, An LRFD Approach" by Barker/Puckett are probably the better bridge books. They might be a little too much for the SE I though.
> To be honest Jennifer, I struggled with some of the bridge problems on the SE I exam and I do this stuff every day. A few of them I believe they misinterpreted the AASHTO code, but I can't go into much more detail than that


At least if you have it and are clueless...you can search through the index and might find text or an equation to help you. I found answers to a few that way.


----------



## MOOK (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Jennifer and Buening.

In NCEES Structural I , problem 131, the solution used Tabe A4-1. In which code exactly (which year and edition) I can find this table?? I have AASHTO CODE 4th Edition 2007 but it does not have this table.

Which code also has Table A5-1 mentioned in SERM?? I do not have this one either in 4th Edition code.


----------



## buening (Oct 29, 2008)

See my other replies. I'm not aware of a Table A5-1. There is an appendix in Chapter 5 and is an outline in concrete design. I'd imagine it's a typo in the SERM and meant Table A4-1


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 29, 2008)

The AASHTO for the last exam was the 3rd ed. So...that's the only one I've ever seen. I don't have any of those here at work...so I can't help you out right now. What is the question about? Are you talking about the NCEES practice exam?


----------



## buening (Oct 29, 2008)

yeah they ask for the live load moment for the deck design in the practice exam. The solution is that they pull the design moment from the Table A4-1, which was the one I mentioned to you to tab for the real exam.


----------

